
Linux struggles to make a dent in desktop - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/technology/operating-systems/nix/in-depth/index.cfm?articleid=3123
======
RyanMcGreal
Does an anecdote about Stallman hand-parsing HTTP headers really qualify as a
case against Linux on the desktop?

------
ZeroGravitas
That's a bad article, if you'd even go so far as to call it an "article".

I notice he recaps the linux on netbook story as "people bought them, didn't
like them, returned them" but didn't mention the "monopolist gets a big
fright, drops price radically (while enforcing odd limits on netbook specs),
puts large amount of effort into getting Windows 7 running well on low spec
machines" angle.

I find it a bit tragic that every time the free or open option gets close the
incumbent just trims its profits in that particular area and/or ups its game
and yet this win is trumpeted as a "loss" by the very people who are
benefiting from the effects of this competition on their preferred supplier.

~~~
RK
If I recall correctly, the report about Linux netbooks being returned in
higher numbers than Windows netbooks turned out to be false.

------
metamemetics
The only 'nix applications I use just run in bash. The windows applications I
use, however, all require a windows desktop.

So it makes the most sense for me to just use Cygwin + Win7. I am happy with
linux on Cygwin and my servers, but will probably never use it as my laptops
OS.

Windows has vastly improved for programmers now that you can WinKey+[type] to
access everything without using any icons or the mouse. I keep the taskbar on
top above my program menus, have 0 pinned or desktop icons, and it is a great
minimal interface I couldn't be happier with.

------
tychoish
I think the definition of "mainstream" audience, in the first paragraph is the
beginning of the problem.

If we continually redefine the "mainstream" audience to lower and lower common
denominators, as the people who don't know and care about the technology they
use, why should they ever care to use linux?

One of the biggest powers of free software is it's ability to teach people
about computers and how technology works, lets start from there.

------
gxs
This submission is a throwback to the olden days. There is a meme on slashdot
that goes back to like '01, where every year is "the year of linux on the
desktop".

------
RK
There might be something worth saying on this topic, but this article doesn't
say it.

------
mdg
I continue to not understand why it matters if Linux "makes it" onto the
desktop. Linux on the desktop already works for those who use it [no duh].

Is anyone out there really interested in writing software (for profit) on the
Linux desktop? I assume that is why "Linux on the desktop" matters for some
people. Otherwise, why not just let OSS people keep scratching their own itch?

~~~
icefox
Along the same lines, who writes software for the Any desktop these days? What
was the last piece of software you paid for that ran on your desktop? v.s. how
many times have you given out your CC on the web?

All things being equal people will stay where they are. So when software moved
to the web there wasn't any incentive to move OS's. The only shift I have seen
is the shift to Apple where there is a hardware incentive. But even then they
buy an Apple laptop and just run Safari.

Edit: and even for linux heads OS X is pretty nice. I get git, gcc, apache, a
command shell, Qt, emacs, vim, bash, webkit, etc. Even valgrind is on OS X
now. Given that the software is close enough then looking at the hardware it
caused me to get a mac laptop.

